# "NT Kernel & System" lastet meine CPU komplett aus



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

Hallo,
seit heute morgen zeigt meine CPU(siehe Signatur) eine Auslastung von  100% an. Grund dafür ist der Prozess "NT Kernel & System". Habe  schon gegoogelt und es zu Anfang für ein Softwareproblem gehalten. Als  ich keine Lösung fand habe ich das Betriebssystem neu installiert und  vorher meine Systemplatte formatiert. Als ich das erste mal wieder im  Windows war hatte die CPU wieder eine 100%ige Auslastung.
Kann es sein, dass bei mir Hardware kaputt ist?
Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Welche Signatur?
Welches Betriebssystem?
Und der Prozess nennt sich im Taskmanager wirklich "NT Kernel & System"?
Schnapp dir mal den Sysinternals Process Explorer und schau mal nach, welche Thread sdieser merkwürdige Prozess ausführt. Der reale Kernel und das System gehen nämlich nicht unter diesem Namen hausieren.


----------



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

hi,
sorry wegen der Signatur. Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vergessen diese hier auch einzufügen. Es ist ein E8400. Betriebssystem sit Windows 7 Pro.

Den Prozess kann man im Taskmanager finden.

Ich denke aber mitlerweile, dass es nicht an Software, sondern an der Hardware liegt.
Ich habe nämlich eben den PC mal komplett auseinander gebaut und dabei den MoBo-Chip entdeckt und dieser sieht garnicht gut aus :/ seht selbst ->
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_1683axoq.jpg


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (3. April 2011)

@OctoCore: NT-Kernel u. System findet man bei den Prozessen unter dem Begriff System. 
Den Process Explorer kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen, da solche Tools, auch wenn sie von Sysinternals kommen, das System lahmlegen können (Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung). Kommt zwar selten vor, aber wozu extra was runterladen, wenn Windows selbst so viele nützliche Tools mit an Board hat. Nimm doch einfach den Ressourcenmonitor. Der gibt dir alle Infos die du brauchst. Findest du im Taskmanager>Reiter Leistung


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (3. April 2011)

Ich kann da nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen. Wenn ein Chip dermaßen am A.... ist, dass man das schon von außen sehen kann, dann bekommt man damit sicher kein System mehr zum laufen.


----------



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

das System läuft ja aber^^ nur eben ist dieser NT Kernel im voll am auslasten


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2011)

Wenn der Chip so aussieht muss er net zwangsläufig kaputt sein, das kann auch nur das Keramikplättchen sein, was da obendrauf is.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> @OctoCore: NT-Kernel u. System findet man bei den Prozessen unter dem Begriff System.



Ja, du hast recht... Allerdings nicht als Prozessname, sondern als Beschreibung. 
Ich gebe zu, daran hatte ich in dem Moment nicht gedacht.



> Den Process Explorer kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen, da solche Tools, auch wenn sie von Sysinternals kommen, das System lahmlegen können (Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung). Kommt zwar selten vor, aber wozu extra was runterladen, wenn Windows selbst so viele nützliche Tools mit an Board hat. Nimm doch einfach den Ressourcenmonitor. Der gibt dir alle Infos die du brauchst. Findest du im Taskmanager>Reiter Leistung


 
Okay, wenn dir das mal passiert ist, wird es wohl so sein. Ich hatte in all den Jahren noch nie ein Problem. Allerdings kann man mit ihm natürlich auch sein System aushebeln, klar. So komfortabel wie im Processexplorer läßt sich mit den Bordmitteln von Windows nicht ermitteln, welche Prozesse welche DLLs und andere Resourcen verbrauchen bzw. darauf zugreifen. Speziell, wenn es irgendwelche dubiosen Sachen sind.

Aber back to topic-
Man müsste im PE aber auf Anhieb gut sehen können, *was* den Kernel so auslastet. 
Im Taskmanager, beim Reiter Leistung, sieht man nur, *das* die CPU ausgelastet ist, aber nicht warum. im RM ist die Sache zwar etwas besser aufgeschlüsselt, aber das ist erst mal nicht so informativ. Dazu muss man schon weiter Hand anlegen. Es geht zwar auch, aber im PE ist die Sache simpler und IMHO auch übersichtlicher.

@SushYm4n: 
Oh, Hilfe, der sieht aber ganz schön angeknabbert aus. Wie hast du das denn angestellt?

Das ist kein Keramikplättchen. Das ist das nackte Silizium des Chip-Die.


----------



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

ich habe das Board inkl. Wasserkühlung gebraucht gekauft und die vorinstallierte Wakü ist der letzte Mist. Der sitzt nicht richtig fest und beim Schläuche-wechseln hat der Kühler zu doll auf die Ecken gedrückt und so sind die abgebrochen 
Habe mir jetzt ein P5Q-E gekauft. Mal schauen, ob die hohe CPU Auslastung danach weg ist. Falls dem nicht so ist:
Woarn könnte es liegen?


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Mach dir darüber erst mal keinen Kopf. Die möglichen Ursachen sind mannigfaltig, weil das Problem doch sehr allgemein ist. Bastel dir einfach dein System neu zusammen. Falls es weg ist, kannst du ja mal kurz Bescheid sagen. 
Falls nicht... sowieso


----------



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

ja mach ich.
An sich kann es ja kein Softwareproblem sein, weil dieses Problem nach neuaufsetzung des OS immernoch da war. Allerdings versteh ich dann nicht, wieso ein Hardwareproblem genau den "Kernel" anspricht^^


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Hm... Du hast aber nur die Systemplatte neu formatiert oder? Wenn du auf anderen Platten/Partitionen noch Programme, Tools - was weiß ich - hast, wurden die ja nicht verändert. Wenn du dir irgendeine Pestilenz eingefangen hast, kann sie dadurch eventuell wieder aktiv werden.
Allerdings kann bei angeknackster Hardware auch ein Kerneltreiber Amok laufen.


----------



## SushYm4n (3. April 2011)

Ja, ich habe nur meine Systemplatte(SSD) platt gemacht. Auf meinem datenfriedhof sind allerdings keine Sachen isntalliert, sondern nur Daten gespeichert.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Dann kannst du erst mal nur abwarten, wie die Sache mit dem neuen Board läuft.


----------

